
Momentum Grows for Jack Dorsey of Square to Also Run Twitter - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/29/technology/momentum-grows-for-jack-dorsey-of-square-to-also-run-twitter.html?_r=0
======
ogezi
I really think that jack will be the best person for Twitter; sometimes a c
company just needs it's founder's vision.

